# mollies and plants???



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

do mollies eat plants??? i have 2 lyretail mollies who i think go after my cabomba i see them peck a lot at these plants n now the density has also gone down.... suggestions??


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

No mollies do no eat plants.

Though, most livebearers do peck at decor, rocks, plants, etc. in the aquarium to eat the little bits of algae on them. The mollies that you have are probably eating the Cambomba, but not on purpose (they are just trying to see if they can get some algae  )


----------



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

so should i remove them??? can they seriously damage the plants???


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Mollies graze on algae constantly. Most likely, they are merely picking the algae off the surface of the plants.


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

I would only remove them if you see constant damage to the plant, decaying, etc. Since you already said that it seems less dense, I would just go ahead and remove them from the tank to a new place where they can grow peacefully


----------



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

thanks for the suggestion i think i'll remove the mollies out do you think mollies can thrive with goldfishes?? i have 2 one oranda and a small panda with an apple snail which came out of the planted tank...


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

No I do not, sorry. And I said re home the plants not the fish. Why the mollies would not survive or thrive with the Fancy Goldfish because the Goldfish are temperate (Cold water) fish (Though Fancy Goldfish can go in a tiny bit warmer water than regular common goldfish - 65*F/72*F -, mollies prefer a little more warmer water than theirs). Plus the feeding habits of each or totally different. And no telling what size tank it is


----------



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

the tank is 30 G and i do not use heaters in any of my tanks except discus the goldfishes are doing fine at around 28c and i cannot move the plants as they have no where to go except the tank they are inas far as the feeding goes i use hikari economy pellet food for both my goldfish as well as in the planted tank so no issues there either my primary concern is will the mollies nip at my goldfishes which i think is a possiblitlty


----------

